# Systemwiederherstellung unter Windows 7 schlägt fehl



## Alux (2. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ein sehr dringendes und ernstes Problem. Ich muss unbedingt eine Systemwiederherstellung durchführen (Grund siehe "Was regt euch so richtig auf"), jedoch bekomme ich immer nur folgende Meldung:

[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]"[/font]*Die Systemwiederherstellung wurde nicht erfolgreich ausgeführt. Die Systemdateien und Einstellungen des Computers wurden nicht verändert.

Fehler beim Zugrif auf eine Datei durch die Systemwiederherstellung. Möglicherweise wird auf diesen Computer ein Antivirenprogramm ausgeführt. Deaktivieren sie das Antivirenprogramm vorübergehend und starten sie die Systemwiederherstellung erneut. *[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]"[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Virenschutz hab ich bereits komplett abgeschaltet und trotzdem kommt weiterhin diese Meldung. Ich weis nicht was ich noch probieren könnte abgesehen von Virenschutz komplett runter zuschmeißen und Google konnte mir auch nicht helfen.[/font]


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2012)

Kenne mich jetzt nicht 100%ig damit aus, aber sind nicht alle Daten die nicht mit dem System (OS) an sich zu tun haben von der Systemwiederherstellung ausgeschlossen? Du hast ja geschrieben das die Daten auf deiner zweiten Partition weg sind, ich meine da greift die Systemwiederherstellung eh nicht. Nur mal mein Senf dazu so am Rande.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich meine auch, dass das nur deine Hauptspeicherung betrifft. Bist du denn mit deinem Administratorkonta angemeldet?


----------



## Alux (2. Juli 2012)

Im Prinzip hats recht, in den Werkseinstellungen unter Schutzeinstellungen ist der Schutz nur für OS eingeschaltet und für die zweite Partition auf AUS. Den Schutz für die zweite hab ich natürlich aktiviert. Inzwischen geht die Systemwiederherstellung (Selbstschutz vom Virenprogramm musste ausgeschaltet werden) jedoch ist die zweite Partition noch immer leer. Ich habe allerdings schon vor ner Weile Systemwiederherstellungen zum testen durchgeführt und auch die zweite Partition wurde dabei immer schön rückgesetzt.

Jap und arbeite unter Admin


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juli 2012)

Eventuell hilft es eine Systemwiederherstellung im abgesicherten Modus zu machen.
Wenn du dort bis zur Eingabeaufforderung kommst, gib mal *rstrui.exe* ein. Dann sollte es (hoffentlich) funktionieren.


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2012)

Hilft wohl nur ein Recoveryprogramm. Allerdings werden wohl etliche Daten verloren sein. 

Oder man macht es so wie Dagonzo schrieb. Scheint mir erstmal der bessere Weg zu sein.

Also daher Finger weg von TUU. Alles, was es kann, kann Windows auch. Autodefrag, Systembereinigung, Autostart verwalten, Dienste ausschalten und und und. Die Registryreinigung von TUU ist auch sinnlos, der Registry ist es egal ob da nun ein paar Schlüssel mehr oder weniger drin stehen. Will man einen Schlüssel gezielt löschen führt eh kein Weg an regedit vorbei.


----------



## Alux (2. Juli 2012)

So lässt sich leider nix machen, werd wohl mit nem Recovrey Tool drüber fahren müssen. Welches ist denn zu empfehlen?

Bzw würde sich sowas:



Aun schrieb:


> oha, dass ist bitter @ alux. geh mal zum pc spezi deines vertrauens ( kleine schuppen haben da mMn mein größeres vertrauen ) und schilder denen das. vieles kann man wieder herstellen lassen. kost zwar vllt nen fuffi lohnt sich aber




lohnen?


----------



## Alux (2. Juli 2012)

So habs mit Recuva gelöst, fast alles wieder da zu mindestens das wichtigste, mit dem Rest kämpf ich noch ein wenig

Edit: Welch süße Ironie, jetzt konnte ich plötzlich ohne Probs das Zueg das noch nicht wieder da war mittels TUU wiederherstellen, soschließt sich der Kreis. Jetzt erstma TUU runtermachen.


----------

